# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  hỏi về dao khắc đá

## nnk

tình hình là được cho mấy cục thạch anh trắng bự bự định khắc linh tinh chơi nhưng phân vân về mũi khắc, mũi bèo tạ uyên cắm xuống 1 phát là tóe lữa tròn vo đầu liền ( 24krpm, đâm dao 50 tiến dao 100 ), mình tìm thì thấy dao có bán ở đông phương/bảolong/thành long ... giá 600k/con ( dao khắc đá không phủ hợp kim ), giá chát quá mà không biết chât lượng và độ bền ra sao mong anh em nào có kinh nghiệm chơi qua món này cho xin lời khuyên về loại này, liệu có ỗn không khi dùng nó để khắc phù điêu lên thạch anh với độ sâu max 2mm, và độ bền của dao như thế nào
xin cảm ơn

----------


## thehiena2

em thấy ko khả thi, đây đổ máu với thạch anh độ cứng 7 quá rồi, nên ko giám nói gì thêm.

----------


## nnk

cái này vọc bừa với mũi tạ uyên, cắm xuống nó được cái lỗ sâu cỡ 1mm rồi là tóe lữa cháy mũi phẳng tẹt ra vầy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Mũi mài 10-15k mua Tạ Uyên cụ sao mà xài được.

Dao hợp kim (họ gọi kim cương) 1 mảnh giờ giá 4-600k là rẻ rồi cụ, ngày xưa e làm giá bèo nhất 1t2/cây, máy rung hay thao tác sai 1 chút thôi là tong ngay.

Độ cứng thạch anh 7 độ vẫn chưa ăn thua (chỉ bằng đá granite thôi), e gia công Canxedon (mã não) đến 8 độ vẫn chạy được.

- Yêu cầu gia công thô không chi tiết: dùng dao côn đính hạt kim cương (conical radius), loại này mũi nhỏ nhất cỡ R1 -1.5mm không có nhọn hơn. Dùng tạm được, khá bền.

- Yêu cầu gia công chi tiết sắc sảo: phải dùng loại kim cương đặc, có loại nhọn mũi mài đến 0.1-0.2mm (e xài loại 0.4mm trở lên) loại này máy phải cực tốt, nếu không lõm tiền dao (chưa có kinh nghiệm ngày đi chục con á). Đòi hỏi gia công bán tinh hoặc tinh thì bắt buộc phải dùng loại này.

- Còn 1 loại dao impact (như mũi đục, bằng kim cương), loại này e chưa thử.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nnk, Trí tâm

----------


## vopminh

Dull the bits hả bác? Hồi đó em bị hoài:
Còn gãy mũi mill, cứu lên đc thì đây ạ:

----------


## hoahong102

thấy bán mấy trăm /cái đinh mua về khắc đồng mà hơi sót

----------


## hoctap256

hóng........... để cướp nghề khắc bia mộ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## biết tuốt

> hóng........... để cướp nghề khắc bia mộ


khắc bia mộ dùng hóa chất cho nhanh , kắc cnc có ăn cám  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

nnk

----------


## hoctap256

cái gì cũng biết  :Smile: )

----------


## thehiena2

> Mũi mài 10-15k mua Tạ Uyên cụ sao mà xài được.
> 
> Dao hợp kim (họ gọi kim cương) 1 mảnh giờ giá 4-600k là rẻ rồi cụ, ngày xưa e làm giá bèo nhất 1t2/cây, máy rung hay thao tác sai 1 chút thôi là tong ngay.
> 
> Độ cứng thạch anh 7 độ vẫn chưa ăn thua (chỉ bằng đá granite thôi), e gia công Canxedon (mã não) đến 8 độ vẫn chạy được.
> 
> - Yêu cầu gia công thô không chi tiết: dùng dao côn đính hạt kim cương (conical radius), loại này mũi nhỏ nhất cỡ R1 -1.5mm không có nhọn hơn. Dùng tạm được, khá bền.
> 
> - Yêu cầu gia công chi tiết sắc sảo: phải dùng loại kim cương đặc, có loại nhọn mũi mài đến 0.1-0.2mm (e xài loại 0.4mm trở lên) loại này máy phải cực tốt, nếu không lõm tiền dao (chưa có kinh nghiệm ngày đi chục con á). Đòi hỏi gia công bán tinh hoặc tinh thì bắt buộc phải dùng loại này.
> ...


cho cái hình con dao đi bác ơi, đặc biệt là dao bác đang dùng ý. chứ nói vậy ai biết mà mua dao dùng được

----------


## CBNN

> Mũi mài 10-15k mua Tạ Uyên cụ sao mà xài được.
> 
> Dao hợp kim (họ gọi kim cương) 1 mảnh giờ giá 4-600k là rẻ rồi cụ, ngày xưa e làm giá bèo nhất 1t2/cây, máy rung hay thao tác sai 1 chút thôi là tong ngay.
> 
> Độ cứng thạch anh 7 độ vẫn chưa ăn thua (chỉ bằng đá granite thôi), e gia công Canxedon (mã não) đến 8 độ vẫn chạy được.
> 
> - Yêu cầu gia công thô không chi tiết: dùng dao côn đính hạt kim cương (conical radius), loại này mũi nhỏ nhất cỡ R1 -1.5mm không có nhọn hơn. Dùng tạm được, khá bền.
> 
> - Yêu cầu gia công chi tiết sắc sảo: phải dùng loại kim cương đặc, có loại nhọn mũi mài đến 0.1-0.2mm (e xài loại 0.4mm trở lên) loại này máy phải cực tốt, nếu không lõm tiền dao (chưa có kinh nghiệm ngày đi chục con á). Đòi hỏi gia công bán tinh hoặc tinh thì bắt buộc phải dùng loại này.
> ...


Khắc đá chủ yếu làm hàng mỹ nghệ , không cần yêu cầu dao cao quá đâu anh , mũi mài dũa xài cũng được , thợ đục tay toàn xài mũi đó , cả mũi chế hạt mài lớn , nhưng mòn nhanh , hao dao . Nếu phần mềm có thể tính toán bù hao mòn dao theo thời gian ăn dao là oke .   Quan trọng là phải tưới nguội liên tục  , 1 pass chỉ khoảnh vài giây , quét quét kiểu high speed thì dao có thời gian giải nhiệt tốt hơn ăn một pass dài liên tục.

----------


## CBNN

> cái này vọc bừa với mũi tạ uyên, cắm xuống nó được cái lỗ sâu cỡ 1mm rồi là tóe lữa cháy mũi phẳng tẹt ra vầy


Bác cho cắm nhanh quá ,với lại mũi nhọn này ko  phá mặt đá đc khi đâm thẳng xuống . E thấy thợ đục tay phá thô thì dùng dĩa cắt đá Nam kiến 70k ,  đi chi tiết thì dĩa mài đồng tiền phi cỡ 20mm ->30mm , mũi V này để đi tinh , những nét, rãnh  nhỏ , dùng tay thì nương theo chiều , nhấn vào là lõm . Gắm máy cnc thì khó ăn và ko phù hợp . Chắc vậy nên xài mũi chuyên dụng , mắc tiền .

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Vấn đề là bác chủ muốn khắc chữ hay chạy tranh ?
http://youtu.be/Tx4wt0vBm9c

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Khắc đá chủ yếu làm hàng mỹ nghệ , không cần yêu cầu dao cao quá đâu anh , mũi mài dũa xài cũng được , thợ đục tay toàn xài mũi đó , cả mũi chế hạt mài lớn , nhưng mòn nhanh , hao dao . Nếu phần mềm có thể tính toán bù hao mòn dao theo thời gian ăn dao là oke .   Quan trọng là phải tưới nguội liên tục  , 1 pass chỉ khoảnh vài giây , quét quét kiểu high speed thì dao có thời gian giải nhiệt tốt hơn ăn một pass dài liên tục.


Không phải đâu cụ ơi,
Dòng mũi mài tay có khá nhiều loại. Loại ngoài Tạ Uyên bán (10-15k) hoàn toàn không xài được, loại mũi ông bạn chuyên thợ đá đưa xài thử thì khác hẳn (cũng loại mài bằng tay, hột to hơn chút, đính hạt chặt hơn, giá mua sĩ khoảng 4-50k/cây). Loại mài bằng tay chất lượng kém xa loại chuyên cho chạy máy, do thợ làm tay biết mòn chỗ nào thì tránh mài chỗ đó nhưng máy đâu biết.

Nếu làm đá mềm như mable thì không cần quan tâm nhiều, nhưng đá cứng trên 5-6 độ (granite, canxedon, mã não, thạch anh, Topaz...) thì thấy liền à.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nnk

chủ đề có vẽ gãi đúng chỗ ngứa của nhiều người, cái mũi tạ uyên đó, mình ra hỏi có mũi khắc đá không, nó hoi lớn nhỏ, kêu nhỏ, nó hỏi tốt hay thường, kêu loại tốt nhất thì nó đưa cái đó, giá 9k/cái hà, loại thường thì có 4k thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Cụ nnk cho em xin 500đ hình cái con dao thần thánh với :3. 
Em cũng gặm đá mà đá hoa cương lót sàn ốp tường chạy 2D dao 3 4 6 với dao V không thôi chứ em chạy điêu khắc 1 lần rồi em cạch tới già, tiền dao quá cha tiền chạy. Hên là dao em mua dc hàng cũ chạy ko hao lắm  :Smile: )))

----------


## nnk

> Bác cho cắm nhanh quá ,với lại mũi nhọn này ko  phá mặt đá đc khi đâm thẳng xuống . E thấy thợ đục tay phá thô thì dùng dĩa cắt đá Nam kiến 70k ,  đi chi tiết thì dĩa mài đồng tiền phi cỡ 20mm ->30mm , mũi V này để đi tinh , những nét, rãnh  nhỏ , dùng tay thì nương theo chiều , nhấn vào là lõm . Gắm máy cnc thì khó ăn và ko phù hợp . Chắc vậy nên xài mũi chuyên dụng , mắc tiền .


đâm xuống set có 20mm/phút à




> Cụ nnk cho em xin 500đ hình cái con dao thần thánh với :3. 
> Em cũng gặm đá mà đá hoa cương lót sàn ốp tường chạy 2D dao 3 4 6 với dao V không thôi chứ em chạy điêu khắc 1 lần rồi em cạch tới già, tiền dao quá cha tiền chạy. Hên là dao em mua dc hàng cũ chạy ko hao lắm )))


là cái con chát tẹt lẹt mũi ở trên đó

----------


## nnk

báo cáo là thằng giỏi không bằng thằng lầy, 40k tiền dao đây ạ, đá thạch anh, hiện tại chưa biết đánh bóng bằng cái gì

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Nếu chỉ khắc thế này thì cụ mua con dao kiểu này về xài cho nó ngon
http://windcam.vn/dao-khac-da-cnc

Loại này khắc granite, thạch anh vô tư, khá bền.

Năm 2011 gia công đá e mua 4-60k/con á, giờ có 120k không biết chất lượng ra sao.

Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

đưa lên chùa hoặc đầu đình gì đó với tấm bảng sờ vào trúng lô , e đảm bảo 2 ngày sau nhẵn bóng  ,vếu công chúa còn bóng lộn nữa này   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

duonghoang

----------


## hoahong102

phải ghi là: đừng sờ, ko chịu trách nhiệm nếu trúng việtlót
:d

----------


## nhatson

nếu chạm khắc thì dùng pán này em thấy hiệu quả hơn chạy cắm dao

----------

duonghoang, nnk

----------


## nnk

> nếu chạm khắc thì dùng pán này em thấy hiệu quả hơn chạy cắm dao


Món này ngon nhưng chỉ 2D phẳng được thôi

----------

